# Schrittkette anzeigen lassen



## 301204020608 (4 Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
kann man mit WinCC Flexibel, die erstellten  Schrittketten (Graph) anzeigen lassen bzw.  auf einem Panel ausgeben?
Nicht die Schrittnummer sondern die komplette Schrittkette.
Wenn ja wie funktioniert das?

Gruß Manni


----------



## Ralle (4 Oktober 2009)

Dazu brauchst du die Option PDiag und ProAgent. Diese enthält u.a. auch die benötigten Controls für ProTool/WinCCFlex.

http://www.automation.siemens.com/simatic/industriesoftware/html_00/products/simatic-s7-pdiag.htm


----------



## Bernard (4 Oktober 2009)

Wenn S7-Graph verwendet wird ist meines Erachtens PDIAG nicht benötig.
PROAGENT müsste reichen.


----------



## Astralavista (4 Oktober 2009)

PDiag ist meiner Meinung nach notwendig. Zumindest sind bei einem Projekt von mir in dem ich ProAgent eingesetzt habe alle Graph-FB's mit PDiag versehen worden (gelbes Aufrufezeichen am Baustein).

Achtung, die Schrittketten-Visualisierung funktioniert erst ab einer bestimmten Panelgröße (Ich glaube ab 10"). Darunter machts auch echt keinen Sinn.


----------



## Bernard (5 Oktober 2009)

Bei S7_Graph werden die für PROAGENT entsprechenden Informationen über Stat. Daten erzeugt.
Muß nur in WINCCFLEX Eingestellt werden.DPIAG ist nur notwendig wenn in Kop,FUP,AWl,SCl programmiert wird.Bei S7_Graph bzw. HiGraph besteht Keine Notwendigkeit.


----------



## Ricko (6 Oktober 2009)

@all

oder so!

Beispiel (die S.Kette befindet sich im Schritt 6):

es werden die aktuelen Befehle (in z.B. 4 Zeilen am Panel),
der Schrittnummer-> 6,
die Weiterschrittbedingungen (in z.B 5 Zeilen am Panel) für den nächsten Schritt (also 6+1=7),
angezeigt !

die Befehle im aktuellem Schritt werden über Befehle_Textliste_Nr angezeigt, wobei die Anzahl der Enträge in der Liste = Anzahl Schritte und die Textliste _Nr den Zeilen entspricht (also 1 bis4 )

die Weiterschaltbedingungen werden über WSB_Textliste_Nr angezeigt, wobei die Anzahl der Enträge in der Liste = Anzahl Schritte + 1 und die Textliste _Nr den Zeilen entspricht (also 1 bis 5 )

auf dem Panel wird angezeigt:

*WSB *(für Schritt 7)
RM_Ventil Ein ....................(Zeile 1, WSB_Textliste_1, Wert 7)
RM_Pumpe Aus ..................(Zeile 2, WSB_Textliste_2, Wert 7)
-
-


*Aktuelle Schritt_Nr: 6*

*Befehle*
Motor EIN .........................(Zeile 1, Befehle_Textliste_1, Wert 6)
KlappeZU ..........................(Zeile 2, Befehle_Textliste_2, Wert 6)
-
-


Grüße
Ricko


----------

